# ME and HVAC PE books for sale / must have to pass



## r_mojo1 (Aug 7, 2013)

These are the books I used for the PE HVAC depth. I passed the 1st try and don't do any design work at all or work on the industry.

1. ASHRAE Manuals

2008 HVAC systems and Equipment

2009 Fundamentals

2010 Refrigeration

2011 HVAC applications

$100 each. The books are like new, it only has tabs that I used during the exam. Each books is $199 member price. I'm selling for %50 off.

2. NCEES Mechanical Sample Questions and solutions-must have for the exam. $40

3. Six min solutions HVAC $ 30

4. ME Sample examination Lindeburg $30

5. ME practice problems Lindeburg $30

Free shipping if you buy as a package. Best of luck on the fall exam.


----------



## Mech Dave (Aug 13, 2013)

More details on 2, 4, and 5?


----------



## robmann (Aug 25, 2013)

please send me your phone number to therobertmann at gmail.com

thanks

Rob


----------



## r_mojo1 (Sep 27, 2013)

robmann said:


> please send me your phone number to therobertmann at gmail.comthanks
> 
> Rob


mail sent


----------



## r_mojo1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Mech Dave said:


> More details on 2, 4, and 5?


Book 2 was money for me. Best book to prepare for the pe

4,5 lost of questions to try. The made me refine my test taking skills. I passed the first try. Never done any design or practice hvac.


----------

